# Newbie questions: substrate, peat, hygiene



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

Aquarium Soil/Substrate Options

I'm planning a South American themed tank, either Amazon blackwater creek or stream (probably creek).
I've narrowed my soil choices down to the following 2. Does anyone have experience with either? I'm open to other suggestions as well, these seem to be the "best" options available to me (I want/need soft, acidic, tannin-laden water). I could get playsand but given the time I'd need to spend rinsing it I'll pay up for the prepared stuff.

1) CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Black, 0.25mm-7mm - large size, (available from AngelFins.ca)
2) Tropica - Aquarium soil (complete, 2-3mm) with optional Aquarium Substrate layer underneath (available from menagerie Pet Shop)

Also, 2 questions:
1) I'm thinking to add some peat moss to the soil/substrate as well - It'll leach tannins and keep the water acidic, good/bad idea?
2) With a carpet of H.C Cuba or Echinodorus tenellus, what about hygiene? (cories being able to get at tidbits, manually vacuuming waste etc.)

FYI, I have a 100L, AA Princess (bow front) with integrated overhead filter and light hood. I need to upgrade the lighting for some high light plants (bamboo grass, frogbits) so will probably change the filter as well. I will be adding more plants (fore and mid ground) plus bog and mopani wood features too. Currently doing weekly 5g water changes with just some Amazon sword plants in there now (in multicolored gravel).

For fish, I'm planning the following:
1) cories in 4-6 weeks for the lower layers. 
2) centrepiece fish will probably be an apisto of some type (I'm leaning to dwarf cichlids), end of December?
3) schooling fish are likely to be tetras but still to make that decision.
4) I'll probably add glass or Amato shrimp for algae/waste control - yes, I know the amato shrimp aren't South American but they seem very valuable and look cool! Snails are another option as they'd breed and the fish could eat the small ones.

Thanks!


----------

